# CHINO AND LOCA PHOTO DUMP.....XX HEAVY



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

*I'm not even gonna bother putting captions on...

Here's Chino and Loca, Chino really showing his patience for the new pup... She really is a ball of fire...

We got a bunch of pics and used the best ones... ENJOY!!!!


































































































































































*


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

Dude she is huge!!!! Great set of pics.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Yeah she's 10 lbs..... Big ol girl... Chino was 15, so she seems small to me LOL 

Thanks man, we had a blast taking them!!!!!


----------



## Stylez83 (Oct 26, 2009)

awesome pics


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

I can't believe how big she is already!!! Good shots mang!


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

OMG I love all the pix but the best one for me is the first .... 
Loca looks like O crap mommy & daddy ... Chino took my toy ~!!!


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

owwwwww man shes such a cute little doggie


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

thank you everyone!!!


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Loca makes Chino look like a DOG now...not a pup.  Make him stop growing!!!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

mygirlmaile said:


> Loca makes Chino look like a DOG now...not a pup.  * Make him stop growing!!!*


I KNOW RIGHT?!?!?!?!


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

I love the all the pics but the first pic I love her ears.

By the way, after viewing these pics Im going to have to revise my contract to include a NO PINK COLLARS on OFK dogs. HAHAH J/k


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

lol oz i think you give a new meaning to photo dump! well they are great pics! chino is looking good! i wish i could get that manny nice pics of gunnar! all i get are butt shots!


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Congrats on your new addition....she is adorable and Chino handsome as always.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Boy chino sure is growing into a dog!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

awwww they're both adorable!
and very true, the first one IS the best!!!!

andy, i would NEVER put a pink collar on an OFK dog  bhawhhhahhaha


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

hell no they wont go said:


> lol oz i think you give a new meaning to photo dump! well they are great pics! chino is looking good! i wish i could get that manny nice pics of gunnar! all i get are butt shots!


its a two man job, at least. if you have a group of friends with you, it will work best  We had to tire her out a little bit first... To get the great ones..


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

mkay love the collar and the whole crew I had the same collar I think. Old navy right?


----------



## rosesandthorns (Nov 1, 2008)

Loca looks great, Oz. I'm glad Chino thinks she's pretty cool to play with. Looks like a great time was had by all.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

OldFortKennels said:


> I love the all the pics but the first pic I love her ears.
> 
> By the way, after viewing these pics Im going to have to revise my contract to include a NO PINK COLLARS on OFK dogs. HAHAH J/k


oh so you mean pink bowl wubba kong pink harness would make you mad?  hehe jaime thought it'd make her look cute! LOL



~StangChick~ said:


> Congrats on your new addition....she is adorable and Chino handsome as always.


Thank you! I love my puppers! 



american_pit13 said:


> Boy chino sure is growing into a dog!


Everyone needs to stop saying he's a dog... hes a puppy!!! 

jk he's gonna be a stud! LOL not literally, you know what i mean!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

OMG Oz, Loca is such a stiking girl next to Chino and his brindle, they match so well together and gawd she is cute. Love Chino, squish his face for me


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Great photos Oz. it looks like they were having a blast together. She's sure a cute gal and Chino is really looking good as well!


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Nice addition brother she looks like she is going to be little devil. Her ears look so cute when she runs =)


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Chinadog said:


> mkay love the collar and the whole crew I had the same collar I think. Old navy right?


No, her color is a little puppy collar from petsmart... we buy the cheap ones for the pups, then they graduate to a buckle collar like chino normally wears, chino has.... 4 collars I think? LOL We have another one on the way, I'll post pics when we get it



rosesandthorns said:


> Loca looks great, Oz. I'm glad Chino thinks she's pretty cool to play with. Looks like a great time was had by all.


Thank you! We had a great time, everyone ended up tired. It was starting to get cooler around here, and then suddenly, on football sunday the sun was shinin and it was pretty warm... We had a blast.. And we're pleased with how Chino behaves around her. He is so gentle with her...



apbtmom76 said:


> OMG Oz, Loca is such a stiking girl next to Chino and his brindle, they match so well together and gawd she is cute. Love Chino, squish his face for me


Thank you she's just too cute... He's tryin to do his grown man thing now, taking care of his lil sis and they look really good together 

I'll squish his face for ya 



Elvisfink said:


> Great photos Oz. it looks like they were having a blast together. She's sure a cute gal and Chino is really looking good as well!


Thanks bud! I am being very watchful of them and making sure things dont ever get heated, but so far so good! :woof:



davidfitness83 said:


> Nice addition brother she looks like she is going to be little devil. Her ears look so cute when she runs =)


Oh yeah her little horns just havent grown in yet LOL but she has to bite EVERYTHING LOL we have our hands full but couldnt be happier. She's so smart too..


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

awww how shweet!!! Chino is like...."I am only playing with you because they said i HAD to " lol Chino is in great shape. The little one is already starting to catch up


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Brandys_BabyJayda said:


> awww how shweet!!! Chino is like...."I am only playing with you because they said i HAD to " lol Chino is in great shape. The little one is already starting to catch up


The only thing she catches up on is her eating! LOL

But yeah he looked at us like we were crazy when we brought her home, but now everytime she's sleeping he walks over and watches her, or sits by her crate... I can tell he really likes her!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

great pics!I love the first one.She's like 'Oh crap here comes that big dog again'!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

dixieland said:


> great pics!I love the first one.She's like 'Oh crap here comes that big dog again'!


Yeah I love that face... And I think its more like "oooh i bit him I better run!" lol he's such a gentle giant and well... She's Loca (means crazy in spanish) LOL


----------



## CallieBum73 (Aug 29, 2009)

Healthy Happy Beautiful Pups make me smile!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chaos4ever (Oct 2, 2009)

The one w/ both drinking from the hose is great.


----------



## wvmom09 (Nov 2, 2009)

awww they both look very beautiful and very happy!


----------



## t1dirty (May 21, 2009)

great pics..................they both look good o.z...............


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

He OZ, nice doggy, she looks big and healthy, have fun with her man.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Great pics! Chino is getting so big!


----------

